# Trip to the east coast



## CSB (Apr 18, 2017)

I was looking over info on the web and posts for New Brunswick in TUG. I can't seem to find the answer to my question and perhaps someone would know. Looking at Hopewell Rocks as a tourist attraction to see the tide come in and go out, I was wondering if the other side of the water (east side) would be just as good -the thought being that I could avoid the drive from Moncton south to Hopewell Rocks and then back north when I want to get to PEI from there. I was looking at the Dorchester Cove area - can you enlighten me about it. I kind of shy away from big touristy crowds but maybe before July and August it would be ok. My husband and I are coming with our two adventurous daughters, 18 and 26 yrs old. Any suggestion on what we do as the tide is coming in or out. I understand we should see it from one extreme to the other in a 6 hour time frame but I don't know if we should just wait around the same spot for that long. 

Also, if you can suggest any place that might be wonderful to visit (scenery/hike) in the area from Hopewell Rocks to the Confederation Bridge. 

Thank you for any info you can provide. Looking forward to seeing the east coast for the first time.

We will also be spending time in Nova Scotia and PEI.

_Cindy_


----------

